# Baby Wolf Spider



## NateS (Apr 6, 2010)

First one (first two shots) was about 1/4" long....last picture he was even smaller

1.






2.





3.


----------



## hqphotography (Apr 6, 2010)

Eeeeew!!! 

Not ewe to the photos, ewe to the spider! Pictures look good, spider looks gross!


----------



## NateS (Apr 6, 2010)

hqphotography said:


> Eeeeew!!!
> 
> Not ewe to the photos, ewe to the spider! Pictures look good, spider looks gross!



Seems to be a common response...but he was so small in person that he was almost cute...could barely even see him jumping from grass blade to grass blade.  Ewww comes to mind when these guys get about 2-3" in length later in the year.


----------



## sojourn (Apr 6, 2010)

Well I think they're great, but I like spiders. They are fun to watch as they hunt their prey amongst the grass blades and leaves of the garden.

You want 'eww' factor, I have images of full grown wolf spiders with about a hundred babies on her back, or a big Agriope spider who catches full sized butterflies for snacks...but these little guys are just plain cute.


----------



## NateS (Apr 6, 2010)

sojourn said:


> Well I think they're great, but I like spiders. They are fun to watch as they hunt their prey amongst the grass blades and leaves of the garden.
> 
> You want 'eww' factor, I have images of full grown wolf spiders with about a hundred babies on her back, or a big Agriope spider who catches full sized butterflies for snacks...but these little guys are just plain cute.



Thanks......glad to see somebody else that thinks these little guys are cute.  I have some pictures of Argiopes and Orb Weavers and those are more toward the icky side (though still very cool creatures I think).


----------



## pbelarge (Apr 6, 2010)

There is no way this spider is 1/4, it is almost a foot long on my screen...


How can anyone not like a creature with eyes like that? :mrgreen:


----------



## NateS (Apr 7, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> There is no way this spider is 1/4, it is almost a foot long on my screen...
> 
> 
> How can anyone not like a creature with eyes like that? :mrgreen:



Lol... I know...he looks so cute....I don't know how people could think otherwise.


----------

